

You can zip open Google's homepage today. - capex
https://www.google.com.au

======
travisglines
A simple summary of what I think is going on here:

There is a bit of slight of hand here that makes this look like a CSS3
animation but I'm pretty sure it's not.

Upon initial page load there is a canvas that takes up the background that has
the zipper, logo, split input's and buttons on it. On top of that they have
real DOM input and buttons.

When you touch the zipper they hide the DOM elements and reveal the underlying
canvas. The background page is loaded and the canvas animation proceeds and
reveals the background page.

~~~
AdamTReineke
I believe this is all the code for it: <https://gist.github.com/2476246>. Line
343 (the $ function declaration) initialized the script and line 363
initialized the canvas element. You're right, not CSS3.

The two image sprites are
<http://www.google.com.au/logos/2012/sundback12-hp-l.jpg> and
<http://www.google.com.au/logos/2012/sundback12-hp-s.png>.

~~~
startupsdesigns
But when i checked in Firebug i am only able to see the following img (top
half) <https://www.google.com/logos/2012/sundback12-hp.jpg>

~~~
AdamTReineke
At some point they hide the image and create the canvas. If you right-click
the zipper and click inspect, it selects the canvas for me right away.

------
therealarmen
My favorite is still the Les Paul doodle
(<http://www.google.com/logos/2011/lespaul.html>), closely followed by the
Jules Verne doodle (<http://www.google.com/logos/verne.html>).

~~~
mutagen
The interactive Sanislaw Lem doodle (<http://www.google.com/logos/lem/>) is up
there as well.

~~~
namzo
I'm just seeing this for the first time. I wonder how this doodle affected
people's productivity. And considering the height, where was the search field
placed?

------
replax
It looks like a neat feat, but it is not really interactive, I think. When I
pull it somewhat down and then all the way up again, all while keeping mouse1
pressed, it will still unzip.

~~~
abraham
It zips up and down following the mouse as one would expect for me.

~~~
replax
What Browser are you on? I tried FF12. For me, once I clicked the thing, not
matter what I do, it will unzip, even if pulled up all the way again.

~~~
abraham
I was on Chrome and never tried with Fx.

------
padobson
Doesn't work in Chrome Beta for ICS. That's a shame, because this doodle
screams for touch interaction.

------
zerostar07
Great, now i can't zip it back.

~~~
read_wharf
I got my ... pointer stuck in the zipper.

------
artursapek
I would love to read something about how this works.

------
panacea
Two observations.

Doesn't do anything on an iOS device.

I would never have navigated to the Google homepage if it wasn't linked here.

------
beerglass
Read on Twitter: something is wrong if you have to search after you unzip!

------
joshfraser
This may be my favorite Google doodle so far.

------
ryangilbert
Amazing.

------
ElbertF
Not sure how I feel about Google asking me to take its pants off.

~~~
pablasso
Hacker News has been a little bit reddish lately. I don't really like it.

